# [VZW] After root?



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

After you root using the tutorial I found in the Stickies section, do I have full vontrol? Like when I had my Tbolt, I could flash ROMs, Kernels, Recoveries, etc. Is the S3 like that with the rooting process right now?

*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Not exactly, but we have workarounds. We have a locked BL.

Google and read about Kexec 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

